# Horse riding lessons



## Kirsty1612 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I am a qualified, freelance horse riding instructor based in Manchester. Affordable prices and professional service. All ages, abilities and lesson types welcome. Will travel to your yard. Please message for more details if you're interested.
Thank you for looking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Kirsty1612 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a qualified, freelance horse riding instructor based in Manchester. Affordable prices and professional service. All ages, abilities and lesson types welcome. Will travel to your yard. Please message for more details if you're interested.
> Thank you for looking.


Manchester you say. You'll need at least 25 posts and then you can send pm's. First I need to get my confidence back with horses before I can get on one again. I was kicked by one called Tyler once and mo I wasn't behind him. Well I wasn't to begin with then he turned round on me and started kicking me. Since then I've not been very confident at all around them. I treated him better than his previous owner. He loved carrots and apples. I loaned Ty but since that day I haven't seen him. Before him when I was a teenager me and my pony girl Copper did horse shows. Doesn't help that my visual impairment means I only see out of my left eye 2 meters blurred tunnel vision, never seen out of my right eye and now the right eye is plastic and actually opens now.


----------



## Kirsty1612 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear you suffered such an attack. I've been around horses the majority of my life and only heard of it a couple of times, never actually seeing it happen. Thing like that do really knock your confidence. However don't let it stop you from getting back in the saddle and carry on with something your passionate about. .


----------



## Kirsty1612 (Mar 31, 2017)

Also thank you Danielled for your advice on here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Kirsty1612 said:


> I'm sorry to hear you suffered such an attack. I've been around horses the majority of my life and only heard of it a couple of times, never actually seeing it happen. Thing like that do really knock your confidence. However don't let it stop you from getting back in the saddle and carry on with something your passionate about. .


Oh trust me I want to get back on a horse and did in cornwall last year. Though wasn't confident til 20 minutes in but I still wasn't 100% confident.


----------



## Kirsty1612 (Mar 31, 2017)

But you did and that's the main thing. It takes some people years before they are 100% confident again. But it's soo satisfying when you do. Have a look about for someone who needs help a couple of days a week (very kind horse, there are plenty of them) even if you go for half an hour and just groom one you will feel so much better for doing it. You will probably surprise yourself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Kirsty1612 said:


> But you did and that's the main thing. It takes some people years before they are 100% confident again. But it's soo satisfying when you do. Have a look about for someone who needs help a couple of days a week (very kind horse, there are plenty of them) even if you go for half an hour and just groom one you will feel so much better for doing it. You will probably surprise yourself.


As it happens there is somebody we know who has a lovely gentle old horse, she has said I can see him and groom him and take him for gentle walks. He is no longer a riding horse due to some arthritis that has stopped him being a riding horse. Apparrantly he still has moments of wanting to run but if he over does it is sore so she just takes him for gentle walks other wise if he is just in his stable he will struggle just as we would if our legs have been in one position for a long time for example if we pull a muscle or something. I hear he is very very gentle.


----------



## Kirsty1612 (Mar 31, 2017)

You might as well what's to lose?. Good luck with it


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

Kirsty1612 said:


> You might as well what's to lose?. Good luck with it


If you ask me nothing is to lose, but he can help me get more confident around horses. In cornwall I was watching the horses feet and the lady noticed and said you don't need to watch his feet he is fine so I explained about Ty and she understood, there has to be a reason Ty kicked me, they don't kick people for no reason.


----------



## Kirsty1612 (Mar 31, 2017)

I wouldn't ponder on it too much as you will never know. It sounds like it was just one of those things, which is very unfortunate for u. U just have to find a way to put it to the back of ur mind ( easier said than done, believe me I know). But hopefully this one will help you find your confidence again


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2017)

Kirsty1612 said:


> I wouldn't ponder on it too much as you will never know. It sounds like it was just one of those things, which is very unfortunate for u. U just have to find a way to put it to the back of ur mind ( easier said than done, believe me I know). But hopefully this one will help you find your confidence again


I think he will help a lot. Now a horse stepping on your toe that is easy to deal with you just go excuse me but please remove your hoof off my foot and usually a gentle tap where you'd give the walk on nudge works for me to get a horse off my foot. That worked with my old girl Copper, rip old Copper old girl my good pony.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kirsty1612 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a qualified, freelance horse riding instructor based in Manchester. Affordable prices and professional service. All ages, abilities and lesson types welcome. Will travel to your yard. Please message for more details if you're interested.
> Thank you for looking.


Kirsty, I'm afraid it's against forum rules to advertise your business on here. You can post on Horse Classifieds but not in Chat.


----------

